# Picky Eating Followed By Soft Stool/Diarrhea - 10 Week Old Puppy



## BodhiCA (Oct 6, 2011)

Good morning,

I am hoping someone out there can help me. My wife and I have a 10 week old puppy that came home with us about a week and a half ago. Up until 2 days ago he was eating and digesting normally. Then at dinner two days ago he wasn't interested in his food, but the next morning he ate like a champion. Same thing again at lunch and dinner yesterday, disinterested in his food. Then, last night he had a soft #2 accident in his crate. We cleaned him and the crate up and he went back to sleep. This morning at breakfast he ate like a champion again. But when I took him out at 930 to go to the bathroom he had pretty soft stool followed by what looks like diarrhea.

I called the vet yesterday and they said not to worry. Just out of curiosity I called the breeder and explained the eating situation. He told me that when it gets hot Vizsla's sometimes don't like to eat and to feed him more in the morning when its cooler out. (The last two days have been warmer here in Southern California then they have been for the last two weeks.)

The weird thing is he is completely normal in every respect other than not wanting to eat in the afternoon and the soft stool last night and this morning. He is full of energy, wants to run around, chew toys, chase the cats, and cuddle. All at once I might add.

Is this true, when it's hot do Vizsla's loose their appetite, even a 10 week old puppy. (P.S. He has been drinking plenty of water.)

Also, could the heat be whats affecting his stool?

Is any of this normal, am I just a over concerned first time Vizsla lover?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

Is your pup Giardia free? It's pretty prevalent here in SoCal. These are pretty much the symptoms from what I understand and a lot of the time its passed on from the mother at the kennel. You should get a stool sample checked, I'm surprised your vet didnt recommend it. My puppy had it at 8 weeks and the vet gave us meds for a week and it persisted, then had to go on a second weeks meds before it was cleared up. All is well now, Good luck.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

Bodhi I forgot to add, im in Long Beach... Where in SoCal are you? Who is your breeder?


----------



## BodhiCA (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Skywalker,

Thank you very much for your response and help. My wife and I live in Newbury Park, we just moved out here and I believe we are just starting to experience the Santa Anna winds... (I'm going on speculation)

We did have his stool checked and it came up for Giardia, we gave him the meds. Do you think it could have come back?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

HAHAHA yea you are experiencing, for the first time, the dry, hot, fall Santa Ana's. They are nasty but won't last too long before it gets chillier... usually by halloween but then again... ???

From what the vet was saying, multiple rounds of meds may be needed depending on how well they work. For us, we did 10 days of the Metrodia...etc., we went back to the vet after the first round for another stool sample which came back positive still, 

the vet explained that the giardia had developed from low levels to full on spores present and multiplying... scary stuff for a new V owner...

so she gave us the same medication in a higher dosage plus a deworming powder (idk exactly what it was)... 

at this time I switched Vets because this was the uber expensive highbrow vet reaping profits off rich people in the swanky neighborhood they are located ... so I switched to a well known clinic in a less affluent neighborhood, and they tested the next sample for free (after paying 35 bucks each for the first two)... and it came up negative... 

So I guess it wouldnt hurt to retest... you want to take care of any giardia ASAP


----------

